# New, Excited, About To Make an Order!!!.....



## XxXxX (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey everyone!!

New here, from USA ....brown eyes, and blonde hair and fair/light skinned! 

I Love makeup, cosmetics...I love it all!

Like I put in my heading, I'm making a new MAC order in the morning!

I want some things from the Hello Kitty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra.....

There are tons of threads with pages and pages of Hello Kitty likes and dislikes....and other items...Just do a search on the items or collections, etc...you are looking for and you will get lots of information.


----------



## XxXxX (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanx, I'm currently looking at them now. If anyone still wants to pop in with a suggestion, I'd love to know!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's great how like lots of the things have already been covered, making so much MAC info at ur fingertips


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 13, 2009)

Try posting your questions in the recommendations forum and you will probably get more responses than you will in the welcome forum


----------



## preciouscharm (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome! You WILL love it here


----------



## XxXxX (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanx for the welcome and thanx for the tip!!

Soo many tips my product list is getting longer...haha!


----------



## gitts (Mar 13, 2009)

Welome to Specktra.  If she loves candy from Hello Kitty is not on your list, put it there.  It is the bomb!


----------



## XxXxX (Mar 13, 2009)

Good idea!! Thanx!!


----------



## KathyBlvD (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey! I am new here and I'm just trying to figure it all out ! 

The new Hello Kitty collection is my fav yet!!!!


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey, welcome to Specktra!  I highly recommend Pink Fish, Cute Ster and She Loves Candy from HK


----------



## XxXxX (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanx for the suggestions!! I've finally made my decisions!


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 21, 2009)

hey girl.

welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im new here too and i love makeup as well, let us know when ur haul come sin and member once u start u cant stop lol.............


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxXxX* 

 
_Hey everyone!!

New here, from Arkansas, USA, 22 years old, brown eyes, and blonde hair and fair/light skinned! 

I Love makeup, cosmetics...I love it all!

Every since I was way young, starting out with caboodles full of products, until now with a train case and make up bags full, I've always *loved* makeup and applying it! I put everything I have to good use, and always like to think carefully before I get something new (which is quite often, haha)!

Like I put in my heading, I'm making a new MAC order in the morning! I think I'm stopping by a MAC counter also. I've already decided on some things to order, then stopping by the counter to find some new loves! 

Some things I'm thinking about ordering...
MAC Lipstick in Meltdown, High Tea.
MAC Fix+
Either one or two paintpots but have not decided which colors(SUGGESTIONS??)
MAC eyeshadow in Club

Also, a cream lipstick and creamsheen glass or two, which do you guys love??

I really want a couple more eyeshadows, please tell me your favorites and suggestions on ANY products!!

ALSO, I want some things from the Hello Kitty Collections. PLEASE tell me what you love, suggestions....I LOVE hearing what other people use/think/adore/dislike so your opinions will be highly valued!!

I want the lipstick in Cutester, I know that much...I haven't had a chance to play with these colors in person yet (thats why I'm going tomorrow) so give me a heads up first so I know what to definitely swatch and look at!!

So, my point is.....make my decisions easier! lol 

Thanx so much!!

BTW, I can tell I'm gonna LOVE this place...I was googling MAC products and what others like and I found this place....so many people just like ME!_


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

